# Power feed for my mill, revised.



## John Hill (Jun 22, 2012)

Worm and peg wheel by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr

My first attempt at a power feed for my mill worked OK but the aluminium worm wheel had a very short life, perhaps due to my not being able to make a highly polished surface on the worm I was using, so I tried another approach, this time it is the same aluminium wheel but now it has steel 'teeth' in the form of pegs which are engaged by another, coarser pitch, worm.

Of course now my problem is that I dont think this runs slow enough for practical use so I may have to include a gear or chain and sprocket reduction stage. I could also use a toothed belt if I cant find anything else suitable in the junk box.


----------

